# Sistema de audio 5.1



## fedegerma (Mar 14, 2007)

Hola muchachos, requiero su ayuda, yo estoy buscando un circuito de un sistema de audio 5.1, no importa la potenciacion que tenga, bueno, eso es todo, muchas gracias por adelantado ^^


----------



## Danielv (Oct 4, 2007)

Esto es lo mas sencillo del mundo, aunque te parezca algo increible pero no lo es, si quieres un amplificador 5.1 te recomiendo lo siguiente, construye cinco (5) amplificador mono segun la potencia de las cornetas o satelites que vayas a instalar y uno (1) segun la potencio de tu woofer, o tambien puedes hacer la planta de tan solo cinco (5) canales y amplificas el bajo directamente desde su caja.  uno bueno para cornetas es este!  te voy a dar mi documento personal para que lo veas


----------

